# Any suggestions?



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi

I have not been on in a while. Things have been busy, & since things are pretty much going smoothly with Mugsy right now, I haven't had any questions! There is one thing I want to ask advice on though. In the morning & another time during the day, Mugsy does go poo-poo when I take him out. However, he doesn't go as well at night before bed. Oh he goes...but in the house. In a favorite spot! Not every night, but often, at some point , before I put him in the crate, he somehow manages to sneak in and go without anyone seeing him. I have even tried to catch him in the act, but have not been able to. I usually don't realize he's done it until the next morning. Does anyone know of a spray that would keep him off that area? Or any other suggestions at all? He is 8 months old now and I know he knows he isn't suppose to be doing that.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Nanny_@May 12 2005, 01:32 PM
> *Hi
> 
> I have not been on in a while.  Things have been busy, & since things are pretty much going smoothly with Mugsy right now, I haven't had any questions!  There is one thing I want to ask advice on though.  In the morning & another time during the day, Mugsy does go poo-poo when I take him out.  However, he doesn't go as well at night before bed.  Oh he goes...but in the house.  In a favorite spot!  Not every night, but often, at  some point , before I put him in the crate, he somehow manages to sneak in and go without anyone seeing him.  I have even tried to catch him in the act, but have not been able to.  I usually don't realize he's done it until the next morning.  Does anyone know of a spray that would keep him off that area?  Or any other suggestions at all?  He is 8 months old now and I know he knows he isn't suppose to be doing that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61888*


[/QUOTE]

Maybe try and get the scent out with vinegar, and then put a rug over it to try and break the habit.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks...
Do you find vinegar works? Does it work as well as the dog/cat odor sprays that I pay a fortune for? I do use a pet odor solution, but he still goes back to that spot. If vinegar works, I'd rather use that and save some money!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm bad... kodie was marking this one spot in my parents house... so i took the green apple spray stuff and sprayed the area... i dunno if it stains carpet..







guess i didnt care cause its not my house.. haha..







but it worked.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 12 2005, 01:05 PM
> *I'm bad... kodie was marking this one spot in my parents house... so i took the green apple spray stuff and sprayed the area... i dunno if it stains carpet..
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Guess I need to get some "green apple spray stuff"


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he can sneak away, he has too much freedom. Leash him to you and take him out again.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i dont think bitter apple is going to keep him from peeing in that spot. what i would do...pour a bunch of Natures Miracle on the spot. and leave it. when it dries (in around 4 hours or so)....block that area. and then expose more and more of that area slowly. 

you gotta keep an eye on your baby though---up until recently---i would always know where exactly the dogs were and what they are doing. and when gruffi didnt go potty...i would watch him like a hawk for 5 minutes and take him out again. lol. he was such a pain in the butt. he was 5 weeks old and would pee in his sleep!! LOL.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

When Izzy discovered the joys of pooping behind my husband's recliner we got white pepper and sprinkled less than a teaspoon around the area. She wandered back there, sneezed, hurried out and never ever returned to that spot again.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 12 2005, 11:53 PM
> *i dont think bitter apple is going to keep him from peeing in that spot.   *


True.. I had to keep respraying the area when I caught Kodie in it. I guess it wears off...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i forget how long bitter apple stays....i think only a couple of hours. i really like natures miracle though....and it really takes the stains out.







and i havent had any trouble with it messing up the carpet....but they say on the bottle to test your carpet.







i never test anything.







one time i got the Nair (hair removal) and i thought that my legs could handle it......well...i wiped it off and where all the hair was....i was bleeding a little. :new_Eyecrazy: you'd think i'd learn......LOL


----------



## charliesmom (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 12 2005, 10:53 PM
> *i dont think bitter apple is going to keep him from peeing in that spot.  what i would do...pour a bunch of Natures Miracle on the spot.  and leave it.  when it dries (in around 4 hours or so)....block that area.  and then expose more and more of that area slowly.
> 
> you gotta keep an eye on your baby though---up until recently---i would always know where exactly the dogs were and what they are doing.  and when gruffi didnt go potty...i would watch him like a hawk for 5 minutes and take him out again.  lol.  he was such a pain in the butt.  he was 5 weeks old and would pee in his sleep!!  LOL.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
THAT IS TOO FUNNY! CHARLIE IS 7 MONTHS AND KNOWS BETTER BUT REALLY LIKES THE ORIENTAL RUG...WHERE DO YOU GET NATURES MIRACLE?


----------

